# watercolours from me



## Oleg56 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here. I would like to know your opinion and suggestions about my art .


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, very nice work...very marketable as well. Do you sell your work? If not you should be, prints of your work could be a very nicely presented and could open up new windows for you...if you are just getting into the market place, start building clientele and start leaning the business end of art.


----------



## Oleg56 (Oct 31, 2012)

one more from me


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Great work, your very talented.


----------



## nschuitema (Jun 20, 2012)

You have a very nice sense of light. Keep painting!


----------

